# WoW: Vor- und Nachteile der drei Serverarten: PvE vs. PvP vs. RP



## sword77 (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo, insbesonders interessiert mich hier eure Meinung zu RP-Server. Diese wurde auch in der aktuellen Gamestar (mein verzeihe mir den Hinweis auf die Konkurrenz) beschrieben. Funktioniert die Kontrolle durch die Administratoren, Langzeitmotivation, etc. ...
Gruß, Sworder.


----------



## Isver (8. Februar 2005)

sword77 am 07.02.2005 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, insbesonders interessiert mich hier eure Meinung zu RP-Server. Diese wurde auch in der aktuellen Gamestar (mein verzeihe mir den Hinweis auf die Konkurrenz) beschrieben. Funktioniert die Kontrolle durch die Administratoren, Langzeitmotivation, etc. ...
> Gruß, Sworder.


afaik  is rp und pve genau das gleiche, blos dass man sich an die zusätzlichen regeln halten sollte, denn sonst gibs mecker von anderen spielern und vom gamemaster.
pvp = bei dir zuhause und in den umkämpften gebieten kannst du jeden angreifen, in feindlichen gebieten nur die, die dich auch angegriffen haben.
pve = du kannst nicht angegriffen werden, außer du a) kämpfst mit nem npc der anderen fraktion b) hilfst jemanden der sowas tut c) greifst einen anderen spieler an oder d) tippst /pvp ein.


----------



## Homerclon (9. Februar 2005)

sword77 am 07.02.2005 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, insbesonders interessiert mich hier eure Meinung zu RP-Server. Diese wurde auch in der aktuellen Gamestar (mein verzeihe mir den Hinweis auf die Konkurrenz) beschrieben. Funktioniert die Kontrolle durch die Administratoren, Langzeitmotivation, etc. ...
> Gruß, Sworder.


Was der beste Vorteil an RP-Server ist das sowas wie "schlagmichtot" oder die "rul0r-Sprache" als Namen Tabu sind, entweder man nutzt nen Namen oder man darf nicht spielen, wenn man nicht Kreativ/Einfallsreich genug ist kann man immer noch einen Name-Generator nutzen, und sich da nen passenden Namen zu suchen ist ja wohl nicht schwer oder?
Ich hasse diesen "Müll", also wird man mich auf RP-Server finden.
Da wirds wohl auch nicht die "CS-Kiddies" geben, und wenn dann werden die direkt zurecht gestutzt.


----------



## kiljeadeen (9. Februar 2005)

sword77 am 07.02.2005 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, insbesonders interessiert mich hier eure Meinung zu RP-Server. Diese wurde auch in der aktuellen Gamestar (mein verzeihe mir den Hinweis auf die Konkurrenz) beschrieben. Funktioniert die Kontrolle durch die Administratoren, Langzeitmotivation, etc. ...
> Gruß, Sworder.



Kann mir wer sagen, was genau ein RP-Server ist? PvP ist eh klar und PvE kenn ich mittlerweile auch schon, aber RP sagt mir nix.


----------



## Judeaux (9. Februar 2005)

Ich spiele schon sehr lange MMORPGs. PvP-Server sind etwas ziemlich heikles. Meistens haben sie so die Eigenschaft, dass die regelmässigen Spieler die Oberhand behalten über die Gelegenheitsspieler. Wer noch nie ein MMORPG gespielt hat, kann sich kaum vorstellen, wie regelmässig gewisse Leute überhaupt spielen ^^. Meistens sind diese Spieler dann noch organisiert, ich kenne sehr viele Gilden von DAoC, Stammgruppen, die gleich geschlossen zu WoW wechseln. 
Die Onlinezeit dieser Leute beträgt min. 6-8 Stunden pro Tag. Tönt übertrieben, aber ist tatsächlich so.
PvM Server sind derzeit ein wenig öde, doch ich hoffe mal auf die Battlegrounds.


----------



## Judeaux (9. Februar 2005)

Sorry, vergessen etwas zu RP zu schreiben. 

RP sind Roleplaying Server. Ich weiss nicht, wie bei WoW die Regeln sind, doch in DAoC wars so, dass auf den Rollenspielservern sämtliches Gerede über das Leben neben dem Spiel verboten war. Auch die Umgangsformen und die Spielmotivation auf RP-Servern unterscheidet sich stark von den anderen Servern.
Es wird z.B. nicht auf offenen Plätzen mal laut rausgerufen: WTB / WTT Leatherset MP AF102!!! (übersetzt heisst das soviel wie: Want to buy / Want to trade Lederrüstung Masterpiece -> Qualität 100% mit Armorfactor 102). 

Auf RP Servern müsste man diese Anfrage so formulieren: Ein erfahrener Kämpfer sucht eine Lederrüstung in meisterhafter Qualität. Ich zahle in Gold oder biete Tauschwaren.


----------



## Herr-Sengele (9. Februar 2005)

Judeaux am 09.02.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, vergessen etwas zu RP zu schreiben.
> 
> RP sind Roleplaying Server. Ich weiss nicht, wie bei WoW die Regeln sind, doch in DAoC wars so, dass auf den Rollenspielservern sämtliches Gerede über das Leben neben dem Spiel verboten war. Auch die Umgangsformen und die Spielmotivation auf RP-Servern unterscheidet sich stark von den anderen Servern.
> Es wird z.B. nicht auf offenen Plätzen mal laut rausgerufen: WTB / WTT Leatherset MP AF102!!! (übersetzt heisst das soviel wie: Want to buy / Want to trade Lederrüstung Masterpiece -> Qualität 100% mit Armorfactor 102).
> ...




So wie du das erklärst muss ich sagen dass mir RP server dann am besten gefallen. Bis jetzt konnte ich mir da auch nicht soviel drunter vorstellen aber wenn es so ist dann trägt das doch stark zur Atmossphäre bei imho. Ich finde es irgendwie störend wenn in einem Fantasy mmorpg Leute rumlaufen die 1337 im Namen haben oder son Quark, deren Gilden am besten noch in squads eingeteilt sind und was weiss ich. Weiss denn jemand ob es auch RP-PvP server geben wird oder sind die RP-server alle PvE?

gruß,


----------



## Judeaux (9. Februar 2005)

Herr-Sengele am 09.02.2005 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Judeaux am 09.02.2005 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




RP trägt sehr stark zu der Atmosphäre bei uns ist ganz lustig. Auch die Leute, die dort spielen sind nicht völlig die Powergamer. Aber wie gesagt, ich kenne de Charta von Blizzard nicht sehr gut. Bei DAoC wars halt so, dass die Gamemaster hin und wieder eingegriffen haben, um das RP aufrechtzuerhalten.
Auch 1337 Namen, wie Deathwalker, Doombringer, Quickdeath oder so hässlichen Namen wie Llegolllas, Aaragoorn, Glimlii wirst du dort nicht unbedingt antreffen (in daoc gabs tatsächlich leute, die sich so nannten ).


----------



## Millenium (9. Februar 2005)

Das mit den 1337 Namen, oder Namen wie "LasstMichDurchIchBinArzt" ist übrigens auf jedem Servertyp verboten. Wenn du solch ein Exemplar siehst, einfach dem GM melden und weg ist der NAme.

Grüsse


----------



## Carnag (9. Februar 2005)

Hier gibt Blizzard die Richtlinien für die RP Server an (englisch): http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/policy/roleplaying.html


----------



## guenny (9. Februar 2005)

Für alle, die der Englischen Sprache mächtig sind, hier nochmal der Link zur offiziellen RP-Policy von Blizzard für WoW:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/policy/roleplaying.html


Und soweit ich bisher gehört habe, wird diese auf den US-Servern auch schön konsequent durchgesetzt ... wer also meint, sich in nem öffentlichen Kanal über RL-Angelegenheiten unterhalten zu müssen, wird verwarnt ... und dann gebannt ... und Ruhe ist.....


----------



## Herr-Sengele (9. Februar 2005)

Bist n bisschen zu spät aber danke trotzdem.
Hört sich alles gut an, jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage ob die RP-Server PvE oder PvP sind.

gruß,


----------



## Millenium (9. Februar 2005)

Herr-Sengele am 09.02.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist n bisschen zu spät aber danke trotzdem.
> Hört sich alles gut an, jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage ob die RP-Server PvE oder PvP sind.
> 
> gruß,




Die RP Server sollen angeblich (laut den grossen deutschen Foren) PvE sein.
Was ich aber total schwachsinnig finde.

Grüsse


----------



## guenny (9. Februar 2005)

Die RP-Server werden PvE sein ... kein Gerücht ... oder "angeblich", sondern so von Gungdil dem Deutschen Community-Manager im offiziellen Forum so bestätigt ... und seit November 2004 auf den US-RP-Servern Fakt...

Leider ist das offizielle Forum down, sonst tät ich nen Link posten...

Wie sinnvoll es ist, RP-Server nicht auch mit dem PvP-Ruleset aufzusetzen, darüber lässt sich (wenn auch müssig, da es eben nicht zur Diskussion steht) streiten...

Offizielle Begründung ging in die Richting, dass der Administrations-Aufwand schlicht weg viel zu gross wäre, da sich die Gamemaster dann nicht nur mit den üblichen Petitionen wegen Bugs und den Petitionen wegen RP-Verstössen wie unpassende Namen, RP-ungerechter Chat, RP-ungerechtes Verhalten eben auch noch mit dem ganzen PvP-Gerödel beschäftigen müssten...
Und irgendwie isses ja auch wurscht, denn wer unbedingt PvP will, der tippt halt wenn nen Mitglied der gegnerischen Faktion in Sicht kömmt /pvp ein ... und gut ist ... und wem dies zu lange dauert, der erstellt sich halt nen entsprechendes Makro ... dann ist bereits nach einem kleinen Klick PvP angesagt...
Und die Battlegrounds werden selbstverständlich auch auf den RP-Servern kommen ... sodass sich alle, die sich austoben wollen, dies auch nach Herzenslust tun können.....


----------



## gameprofessor (9. Februar 2005)

guenny am 09.02.2005 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die RP-Server werden PvE sein ... kein Gerücht ... oder "angeblich", sondern so von Gungdil dem Deutschen Community-Manager im offiziellen Forum so bestätigt ... und seit November 2004 auf den US-RP-Servern Fakt...
> 
> Leider ist das offizielle Forum down, sonst tät ich nen Link posten...
> 
> ...



imho ein fairer kompromiss von blizz.. überhaupt find ich die battlegrounds ne gute idee, da sie auch PvE respektive RP-servern die möglichkeit geben, im grösseren stile gegen andere menschliche spieler zu kämpfen.


----------



## JohnSinclair (10. Februar 2005)

Hab mir das jetzt alles durchgelesen und versteh immer noch banhoff !?


Also bitte vor und nachteile nennen und was genau damit gemeint ist das wenn man zb PvP eintippt in PvE servern ,darf ich dann sofort angreifen oder muss der menschliche gegenspieler das gleiche eintippen ?

A: PvE ist alsso wo man nicht einfach drauf losschlagen darf aufn mensch gegner, aufn cpu gegner schon !=?


B: PvP ist wo sich alle die knüppel um die ohren schlagen können oder ?



C: RP ist wie PvE nur das man sich Völlig Pyschisch gestört *lau eigener Familie und freunde  , bennemen muss damit man akzeptiert wird und net rausfliegt ,also passende namen und passendes chat sprache !? also das was auf mich zutrifft ^^
 ?

Noch npaar fragen,

1: Kann man nick namen jeder zeit ändern ?

2: Sind alle spieler dann immer auf einem server (ausser der 3 bekannetn PvP PvE RP)oder wird man auf irgendwelche server geleitet ,den bei 100 000 spieler auf einem servern naja wird voll oder ? ! ^^

3: Gibt es bei den missionen richtige storys !? und auch ne hauptstory ? und kleine storys `?

4:Kann man sich sowas wie n Haus kaufen wo man sachen ablegen kann oder sowas in der art ? wie bei morrowind halt =?

5: Wie sieht es mit Cheatern aus ich meien das muss 100% sicher sein oder ? son wallhack bring da ja eh net viel und wie ich mich erniern kann gibt es keine cheats bisher für onlien games wo man god ist oder full ammo oder so !? Sowas geht ja nur vom server selbst !?

6: Gibt es auch mini spiele in wow ? die man auch online spielen kann in wow ^!"  also sowas wie ne arena sol es geben hab ich gehört wo man gegen andere online kämpfer kämpft ?

7: gibt es da son richtiges  Wirtschaffts system ?
Also geld gibt es ja hab gehört es gibts auch aktions häuser, heisst es das sich dann um eine bestimmte zeit viele online gamern dort versammeln und steigern ? das wird ja cool ^^ oder ist es nur gegen den cpu ?


----------



## Millenium (10. Februar 2005)

> 1: Kann man nick namen jeder zeit ändern ?


Neine, kann man nicht. Einmal festgelegt bleibt der Name für den Char.


> 2: Sind alle spieler dann immer auf einem server (ausser der 3 bekannetn PvP PvE RP)oder wird man auf irgendwelche server geleitet ,den bei 100 000 spieler auf einem servern naja wird voll oder ? ! ^^


Es gibt mehrere Server jeder Art. Ich glaub es sind so 2000 pro Server.


> 3: Gibt es bei den missionen richtige storys !? und auch ne hauptstory ? und kleine storys `?


Wenn du die Quests als Story betrachtest, dann gibt es ne Story, es gibt viele Folgequests die teilweise sich auch über 10 LvL hinziehen. Eine richtige Story (also ein roter Faden im Hintergrund) gibt es aber nicht.


> 4:Kann man sich sowas wie n Haus kaufen wo man sachen ablegen kann oder sowas in der art ? wie bei morrowind halt =?


Nein!


> 5: Wie sieht es mit Cheatern aus ich meien das muss 100% sicher sein oder ? son wallhack bring da ja eh net viel und wie ich mich erniern kann gibt es keine cheats bisher für onlien games wo man god ist oder full ammo oder so !? Sowas geht ja nur vom server selbst !?


Es wird rigeros gegen Cheater vorgegangen, die totale Sicherheit kann es aber nicht geben.


> 6: Gibt es auch mini spiele in wow ? die man auch online spielen kann in wow ^!"  also sowas wie ne arena sol es geben hab ich gehört wo man gegen andere online kämpfer kämpft ?


Es wird Events geben, gegen andere kämpfen kann man immer (sogenanntes Duell)


> 7: gibt es da son richtiges  Wirtschaffts system ?
> Also geld gibt es ja hab gehört es gibts auch aktions häuser, heisst es das sich dann um eine bestimmte zeit viele online gamern dort versammeln und steigern ? das wird ja cool ^^ oder ist es nur gegen den cpu ?


[/quote]
Es wird wie bei Ebay ablaufen, also inklusive sofortkauf etc. Gesteigert wird natürlich mit menschlichen Mitspielern.


Grüsse


----------



## JohnSinclair (10. Februar 2005)

Millenium am 10.02.2005 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> > 1: Kann man nick namen jeder zeit ändern ?
> 
> 
> Neine, kann man nicht. Einmal festgelegt bleibt der Name für den Char.
> ...


Es wird wie bei Ebay ablaufen, also inklusive sofortkauf etc. Gesteigert wird natürlich mit menschlichen Mitspielern.


Grüsse [/quote]
Das mit ebay versteh ich net !? also mit spiel geld net mit echtem geld also nur dem geld was ich mir im spiel selber verdiene,klaue,finde oder ? 

achso.
wenn auf einem server nur ich auf einmal bin udn auf allen anderen alle andern leute ,werde ich dann da automatisch  wenn ich ne neue map/welt/höhle oder so betrette hingeleitet so das ich auch die menschlichen spieler treffe, weil es ist ja sinnlos alleine durch die gegen zu laufen wenn die anderen schön woanders  zoggen udn ich ein aussenseiter bin ^^ also ich meine bestimmt der MASTER server oder so wo auf welchen server wie viele leute sind udn ggegebenfalls tut er die wenigen von dem einen server auf einen anderen mit mehr leuten ?


----------



## Millenium (10. Februar 2005)

> Das mit ebay versteh ich net !? also mit spiel geld net mit echtem geld also nur dem geld was ich mir im spiel selber verdiene,klaue,finde oder ?


Ja klar, genauso war es gemeint.



> achso.
> wenn auf einem server nur ich auf einmal bin udn auf allen anderen alle andern leute ,werde ich dann da automatisch  wenn ich ne neue map/welt/höhle oder so betrette hingeleitet so das ich auch die menschlichen spieler treffe, weil es ist ja sinnlos alleine durch die gegen zu laufen wenn die anderen schön woanders  zoggen udn ich ein aussenseiter bin ^^ also ich meine bestimmt der MASTER server oder so wo auf welchen server wie viele leute sind udn ggegebenfalls tut er die wenigen von dem einen server auf einen anderen mit mehr leuten ?



Nein, jeder Server stellt eine eigene Welt dar. D.h. auf jedem Server ist das komplette Spiel drauf. Zwischen den Servern kannst du nicht hin- und herwechseln, es sei denn, du machst dir nenn neuen Char. Will sagen: Hast du dir auf einem Server mal einen Char erstellt, kannst du mit dem Char nur auf diesem Server spielen.

Grüsse

P.S. du solltest mal etwas für deine Grammatik tuen, ist echt schwer zu lesen teilweise. Auch Absätze sind hin und wieder ganz angenehm. Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## JohnSinclair (10. Februar 2005)

Millenium am 10.02.2005 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das mit ebay versteh ich net !? also mit spiel geld net mit echtem geld also nur dem geld was ich mir im spiel selber verdiene,klaue,finde oder ?
> 
> 
> Ja klar, genauso war es gemeint.
> ...


es ist spät und ich muss um 8 uhr aufstehn entschuldige meine rechtschreibung 


zu der antwort. ehm wie wenn ich mich auf einem server dann einloge und irgendwann auf dem server alle leute weg sind und nur ich alleine ,muss ich dann aleine durch die welt laufen ? ... auch wenn es sehr unwarscheinlich sein wird ^^.

Noch ne frage, kann man den immer wieder von vorne neu starten mit neuem char ? also dann auch auf anderen server ?



Ich hab gehört man kann mehrerer charaktere haben und diese nebenbei aufsteigen lassen ,also sozusagen mehrerer char.

Hmm was würd ich noch wissen wollen...... ......! ich weis-sucht man sich selber den einen server aus oder passiert der ganze vorgang automatisch ? damit meine ich nicht die 3 server PvP PvE RP sondern die wo wer spielt.

Dazu noch ne frage ,wenn man sich für einen PvP PvE oder Rp entschieden hat, muss man dann da immer bleiben ?
Ich will nämlich dahin wo die meisten sind ,auf welchem servertyp werden den die meisten sein ?
Also ich schätze die freaks auf dem RP die nix wissende auf einem PvE und die normalen dauerzogger auf den PvP...oder ?


----------



## Millenium (10. Februar 2005)

> zu der antwort. ehm wie wenn ich mich auf einem server dann einloge und irgendwann auf dem server alle leute weg sind und nur ich alleine ,muss ich dann aleine durch die welt laufen ? ... auch wenn es sehr unwarscheinlich sein wird ^^.


Jau, so ist es. Du alleine, die NPCs und die Monster. Aber glaub mir, du bist nie alleine, egal um welche Zeit!



> Noch ne frage, kann man den immer wieder von vorne neu starten mit neuem char ? also dann auch auf anderen server ?


Ich meine gelesen zu haben das man bis zu 8 Chars haben kann. Wenn du einen löscht, zählt der natürlich nicht mehr.



> Ich hab gehört man kann mehrerer charaktere haben und diese nebenbei aufsteigen lassen ,also sozusagen mehrerer char.


siehe oben


> Hmm was würd ich noch wissen wollen...... ......! ich weis-sucht man sich selber den einen server aus oder passiert der ganze vorgang automatisch ? damit meine ich nicht die 3 server PvP PvE RP sondern die wo wer spielt.


Wenn du dich einloggst kannst du dir selbstverständlich aussuchen auf welchem du spielen willst.


> Dazu noch ne frage ,wenn man sich für einen PvP PvE oder Rp entschieden hat, muss man dann da immer bleiben ?
> Ich will nämlich dahin wo die meisten sind ,auf welchem servertyp werden den die meisten sein ?


Nochmal: Es wird mehrere Server jeder Art geben (Bsp. 10 PvP, 10 PvE und 2 RP). Du kannst dir mit 8 Chars theoretisch dann ja auf 8 Servern jeweils einen Char, oder auf jeweils 2 Servern 4 Chars oder auf 3 Servern jeweils 2 Chars machen.   


> Also ich schätze die freaks auf dem RP die nix wissende auf einem PvE und die normalen dauerzogger auf den PvP...oder ?


Die Rollenspieler gehen auf nenn RP Server, richtig. Die, die fröhlich vor sich hinlvln wollen ohne Stress gehen auf nenn PvE und alle anderen auf nenn PvP.
Nee, das kannst du so nicht sagen, probier doch einfach alle 3 mal aus.

Grüsse


----------



## SOKRATES-CH (10. Februar 2005)

1. Du wählst einen Server zb. Deutsch/ Elune PvE......

2. Du wählst einen char  zb. Menschen-Magier

3. Du gibst deinem char einen namen ( zeus) und spielst  

4. Du bist angemommen jetzt auf lvl 20.........

Das heisst, du kannst mit deinem char weder den server, noch der name des chars wechseln. Aber die spielwelt ist riesig(ich bin mal 2stunden in eine richtung  gelaufen und hatte nicht einmal ein 1/4 der insel durchquert). Dazu sind auf einem server sehr viele spieler (chars)........ich denke mehr als 1000!!!

Du kannst andere chars zum duell aufordern, die können annehmen oder ablehnen.

Es werden von blizzard events auf dem server abgehalten......


Mein tip:               1. spiel einfach...dabei lehrnst du am meisten.
                              2. wenn du spiele wie, diabolo oder gothic mochtest......
                                   wirst du wow lieben.


----------



## Killerschwein (10. Februar 2005)

Ich weiß nun nicht wie das mit der Final ist aber in der Beta hatte ich 9 Characktere angelegt 8 auf einen Server und noch einen auf nem anderen.
Also denk ich mal man kann vieleicht 8 Chars pro Server erstellen wenn nicht sogar mehr.


----------



## archwizard80 (10. Februar 2005)

Killerschwein am 10.02.2005 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nun nicht wie das mit der Final ist aber in der Beta hatte ich 9 Characktere angelegt 8 auf einen Server und noch einen auf nem anderen.
> Also denk ich mal man kann vieleicht 8 Chars pro Server erstellen wenn nicht sogar mehr.



Soweit ich weiß sind es 10 pro Server, mehr macht ja auch kaum Sinn.  
Sonst nimmt nur das Muling überhand.


----------



## Isver (10. Februar 2005)

insgesamt darf man 50 chars haben, 10 pro server, so weit ich weiß. mulen wird da sowieso nicht so extrem sein, da man a) immer geld braucht und b) alle guten gegenstände an deinen charakter gebunden sind.


----------



## Runner (10. Februar 2005)

archwizard80 am 10.02.2005 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Killerschwein am 10.02.2005 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Mulen wie es z.B. wie bei Diablo 2 üblich war wird es nicht geben. Du kannst ganz einfach Geld oder alle Gegenstände die nicht seelengebunden sind per Post von einem zu einem deiner anderen Charaktere versenden. 
Hier noch ein Link zum Thema Post:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mail.html


----------

